# Weston-s-Mare - site recommendation please?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all

I need to be in Weston -super-Mare on Friday 4th March by 8.30am.

I COULD stop at Baltic Wharf but Barbara thinks that might be a bit too far, especially if traffic is bad.

WsM AFC (Woodspring Stadium) looks pretty close, with hardstanding and hookup, but Google Maps does not show much detail and it looks a grotty area.

Bleadon Hill (2 sites) look pleasant, but narrow roads.

CCC sites (Winter Meadows, Puxton or Bullock Farm, Kingston Seymour) seem similar to Bleadon Hill.

Breen Sands is not our type of site, but is it the best?

(We MAY stop over 'til Saturday - is there anything we MUST see?)

All suggestions gratefully received - Gordon


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The CC site at Brean is good - used it quite a lot
A friend of mine uses the commercial site at Brean (not my scene) says it is very good


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

There is a nice CL at Wick st.Lawrence [Ebdon bow] hardstandings and elec hookup on a meter 01934515716 not to far from Western

Peter.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Unity Brean has good facilities.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

We stayed at Channel View CC Brean Sands, it's way past the Pontins bit and other major sites and sits right on the beach with a pub about 300 metres away, great setting. 01278 751055.

Sheet 182, page425 in CCC book if you have one.

Have a good one,

Dave


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Weston s Mare*

I suggest you try West End Farm at Locking.

Very convenient for Weston. Has excellent hardstanding pitches.

We used to use the site more than 40 years ago when the children were small. The Camping and Caravanning Club now have their site on one of the fields.

When we last visited several years ago we noticed the hardstandings all round main field. However the facilities at that time were the originals from 40 years ago. Although the wooden hut was heated then. As it now has 15 WC and 10 showers I think that this has been upgraded.

Just mind the speed humps by the farmhouse!

CCC book p 430

Joyce


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

nice site at uphill on the beach at the end of western beach


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gordon

You could try

Ian Jenkins
Plumlucky
11 Isleport Road
Highbridge
TA9 4QX

Tel 01278 794234
Mobile 07792600747
e.mail [email protected]

All hardstanding pitches with electric no toilets or showers.

Its just off Junction 22 of the M5 and about 10mins drive into Weston.

We stay here quite often tell him Jacquie of MHF sent you he might even give you a discount  wifi available as well.

Jacquie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.

Jacqui: Highbridge is too far away and in the wrong direction - we're coming from Norfolk, but a nice thought.

Joyce: Locking would be ideal but doesn't open until Mar25, sadly.

Dave: Channel View looks interesting and is currently No2 on our list. We may have a look at other Brean sites if we get there.

brillopad: Uphill looks really good on Google maps. We found the details on a website (campinguk.com?) and have emailed for details. It would really suit us as Barbara could read her books/watch the sea while I cycle/bus into town. Interesting that it's not listed anywhere easy to find! (Add to Campsite list?)

Peter: Wick is at No3 on the list - thanks.

Thanks again to all - Gordon


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Gorselands on Bleadon Hill is really good and don't worry about the narrow roads, you'll be fine. There's a CL and CS on the same site (we prefer the CS anmong gorse bushes, but the CL may be better if the ground is wet. There's also an area of hard standing between the two. All with ehu by the way.

In Weston, have fish and chips at Papas - you won't regret it!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Mikemoss: We will be "dining out" so Papas is on the list. You couldn't recommend a Chinese could you? (Preferably Take Away!)

Gorselands has its attractions but I would have to take the van into town I guess, as the bus service probably would not be reliable early in the morning? (Need to be in for 8.30am).

Thanks - Gordon


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Sorry Gordon,
Forgot to mention there is a cracking Chinese takeaway next to the pub at Channel View, dos'nt get much better than that does it.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> nice site at uphill on the beach at the end of western beach


Not very motorhome friendly. Friend was coming to see us in his Autotrail tag axle (8.5mtr) He had booked previously by phone. When he arrived they refused to let him stay saying "we don't want those things on our site" Nothing to do with the weather or ground conditions. Just plain nasty. They went to a site in Uphll.
Channel View is a way out of Weston being at Brean
Papa's, be prepared to queue and take lots of money, it is a bit pricey.
Football ground is OK unless there is a match on.
Uphill gets my vote.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
The site in Uphill, (the one that all the Weston Golf Club members pass through on their way to the 5th Hole) is a definite no no for Motorhomes. 

Since the owner of the site passed away his wife decided to only allow caravans which stay the whole season.

It is a nice site, and was a loss to us Mechanical People.
Having said that, even when Motorhomes were allowed, none of the caravanners would even return a "Good Morning". 
Stayed there on two occasions, but kicked it into touch after receiving the cold shoulder on both visits.

Echo the remark about Papa`s Fish and Chip Restaurant. Be prepared to lose an arm and a leg.

Barrie.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all - just a brief report on our successful trip.

We drove to several sites but they were mainly closed, full or unattractive to us.

We ended up staying at Weston AFC (£10pn) which is not visible from the road (Winterstock Rd). You drive into the football ground carpark and get the code to drive through a large locked gate and round the back, next to the training pitch. There is a grass area (large) or hardstanding (tight if more than 3 vehicles, I guess). Shower/toilet etc is in the "Officials" block - quite good, with lots of hot water. Drinking water would require a long hose (or use of bottles etc) and electricity sockets also require long leads.

The clubhouse is available for drinks etc. Local shops are about 1/4 - 1/2 mile away; there are several Chinese takeaways who will deliver (we used Wok, the nearest one - charge £1 - food reasonable quality, good price). Public transport was described as "perhaps"!

We gave Papas a miss and bought from the local estate chippy - bit of a mistake as cars were parked very haphazardly, not expecting a "large" (6m!) vehicle to want to get through the gaps. The locals were not very communicative and eventually I used TomTom to escape (normally my sense of direction is excellent).

Parking on the sea front seemed limited, with "car" spaces described as under 1.25t (I think), although we did pass one MH stretching across 4 "90deg to path" spaces by being "parallel". We parked on the beach but didn't buy a ticket (nor did anyone else).

After a hectic rush down the motorway on Thursday, we took the pretty way back via Cheddar Gorge, Caen Hill locks (closed for re-piling) and Aylesbury.

A decent trip so thanks again for everyone's comments - Gordon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gordon


You passed us on the M5 on Thursday I reconised your number plate  

Glad you found the AFC ok



Jacquie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jacqui

Amazingly we didn't see a single motorhome (nor car*van) on the road from Norwich to Birmingham. Then suddenly there were a lot heading north on M42/M5 and a couple going south (but obviously all at reasonably similar speeds, so you don't see that many).

We stopped at services just north of Bristol for lunch and pulled in next to a MH. They later pulled in to AFC to spend the night next to us, just the 2 units.

He was a keen organist and Weston-s-Mare organ club holds monthly meetings at AFC - £5 for visitors. Obviously attractive - like pitching on a pub car park but with guaranteed entertainment! Last week it was Robert Wolfe, from Thursford, who was entertaining, and very good he was too, during rehersal (we were eating our take-away so didn't get to the show).

Perhaps we'll pass again soon - Gordon


----------

